# How bad's your job?



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Methinks it could be worse :roll:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

standing in water holding a electric lamp------scary 8O 

Loddy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

loddy said:


> standing in water holding a electric lamp------scary 8O
> 
> Loddy


Loddy

You want to try welding underwater 8O

Andy


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

I've stayed there and it was'nt me :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Obviously communal. :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Is it in Venice :?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I told you Caravan Club sites were rubbish!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

must be an italian camp site - no seats on the bogs :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Somebody needs to stand a little closer


----------

